# Spring Hinges



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

It might be easier to install a new self closer. Home Depot has a few different types and they're quite simple to install. The kind that you have tend to get dirty and gummed up from people spraying wd-40 on them. These doors must have proper self closing devices as per code.


----------



## DecksEtc (Feb 8, 2005)

To add to Ron's post, some of these closers have little pins to hold the spring in position once you have it as tight as you want/need - usually 2 pins if I remember correctly. These pins may have fallen out prior to you even buying the house. You need the exact right sized ones and you may not be able to find them anywhere. Your best bet is to probably replace it. As Ron said, you entry door to the garage has to have one by code.


----------



## CGofMP (Feb 23, 2005)

This is pretty obviously but the first time I worked with these silly hinges (spring pin auto closure type) I got bit by this one.

If the hinge is slightly lose or can move at all it will not auto close.

Turned out the previous owners had stripped the screw holes just enough that the hinge was able to back out half the depth of the hinge itself. Hardly noticed it. Tightening down the hinges fixed the problem.

The idea above about the pins is likely gonna be your best bet.... and yes WD40 mixed with household dust makes these things work like crud too.


----------

